# SOG gone wild



## lyfr (Apr 3, 2008)

View attachment 54299
View attachment 54298
3 weeks into flower and these girls are reachin for the moon. i do think they're lookin quite well so far.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 3, 2008)

What are they planted in?


----------



## lyfr (Apr 4, 2008)

View attachment 54309
 rockwool,2x4tray


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 4, 2008)

*Looks like a very nice jungle. :hubba:  How many ladies do you have? *


----------



## Melissa (Apr 4, 2008)

*beautiful eace:*


----------



## doctorvapor (Apr 4, 2008)

wow!looks great.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 4, 2008)

they look great but on an sog you dont want strech. that means the lower budsites arnt getting the intensity they could be getting if the light was closer to the canopy and less crowded- now saying there to crowded here but they might be shading each other. read the strech link in my sig on supercropping, that should really help densen' the canopy and yer buds.


----------



## lyfr (Apr 4, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Looks like a very nice jungle. :hubba: How many ladies do you have? *


howdy TBG,thanx...i got 15,some experimental crossbreed clones from a friend. he gave up on them so i nursed em back.i try to max out at 18-24 in but when i flipped the lights at 6-8in they they grew 2ft in two weeks! i FIM'ed,tied some down,and pinched stalks(before and a couple times since flower)but they still went amazonian(?) on me.i sure hope there done strechin at this point but i'm scared to mess with em too much in flower...so i guess i'll just hold on for the ride!


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 4, 2008)

Nice, well you better hold on tight....


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 4, 2008)

Can we please get some moor info on your set up? Lights, hydro system, neuts, room? Thanks bro!


----------



## lyfr (Apr 4, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> they look great but on an sog you dont want strech. that means the lower budsites arnt getting the intensity they could be getting if the light was closer to the canopy and less crowded- now saying there to crowded here but they might be shading each other. read the strech link in my sig on supercropping, that should really help densen' the canopy and yer buds.


howdy TOA,i did read your supercropping trick a couple weeks ago but i think it was too late.i did pinch at light flip, afew days later, and once more a week after that. i think it must be the strain...i only have 3 grows but none of them streched like these. guess i'll stick with familiar strains. it has been fun!


----------



## lyfr (Apr 4, 2008)

View attachment 54345


View attachment 54346
when i have good clones this is how i do my tray.  GH3,hygrozyme,florolicious,koolbloom,root subculture,H2O2. 1000ppm till 2wk flower,1300 wk3,1600 wk4, 1800 wk 5&6, then back to a 1000ppm till flush time. if you run over 1200ppm be very careful how you mix it.  IMO anything over 1200 ppm increases your risk for nute/res problems.  thanks for lookn all! oh yeah, 400HPS,rockwool cubes on RW slabs, 3 [email protected] 15 min ea...2hrs apart.  hydro system is 24x42in tray,  20 gal rez,changed at 10 days.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 4, 2008)

Wow, thanks... Whats the big screen for?


----------



## lyfr (Apr 4, 2008)

View attachment 54360
ive used it at the top to keep them from fallin over once too.  this time i had less clones than i wanted so thought id try LST with it.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 4, 2008)

Thats what i was thinking.... You should get a more fine screen and try a ScrOG. Prob be cool to see a hydro ScrOG... Good luck my friend...


----------



## smokybear (Apr 4, 2008)

Great stuff lyfr. Nice work on those little ladies. Going to be a good harvest for you, I'm sure. They look fantastic. Really took off so you are doing a good job. Keep up the great work and keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## lyfr (Apr 7, 2008)

View attachment 54725


View attachment 54726


View attachment 54727
hope they look ok, hard to hold still balbnced on paint cans while baked!


----------



## sweetnug (Apr 7, 2008)

Blowin up bro, keep up the great work!!!


----------



## widowmaker (Apr 7, 2008)

Cool setup man, and nice plants. Keep it up!


----------



## hachiroku (Apr 8, 2008)

wow, this is  looking likes its off to a good start! Im mad i didnt get here earlier! whats the dimensions of that tray? how do you have that secured to the wall? Thats an interesting way to do it. Is that so that you could see it while standing up?


----------



## lyfr (Apr 9, 2008)

hachiroku said:
			
		

> wow, this is looking likes its off to a good start! Im mad i didnt get here earlier! whats the dimensions of that tray? how do you have that secured to the wall? Thats an interesting way to do it. Is that so that you could see it while standing up?


thanks, 2x4tray on sawhorses...im lazy,itwas easy, no logic whatsoever involved!


----------



## lyfr (Apr 9, 2008)

View attachment 55018
havent had to raise light in two days,sure hope the freaks are done.  flushed today, gonna go head and bump nutes up near 1800 when i refil today. buds r startin to fill in.  this is the part i like!  thanks 4 lookn


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 9, 2008)

Hay thats weird, thats the part i like too.


----------



## lyfr (Apr 9, 2008)

just thought id mention that the canopy was about 2in above that wood frame at its tallest point when i hit *12/12 on 3-8*. hows that for stretch...supercropped 3 times also! newbies take note,your plants will *at least double or triple in size* when you hit 12/12.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 9, 2008)

*Whats up mang. The ladies are looking good. :aok: I always hate the stretch because some of them ladies just don't know when to stop.   Now it's time to watch the young ladies fill out into beautiful woman with big buds. :hubba:  Here's some GREEN MOJO to help fatten them ladies up.  *


----------



## lyfr (Apr 10, 2008)

View attachment 55254
 heres one right before lite-on. burnt tips so flushed and backed off.  this unknown strain sure keeps it interesting.   the jungle continues...


----------



## smokybear (Apr 10, 2008)

Looking good lyfr. Going to be some tasty buds here very soon. Keep the updates coming my friend. Take care and be safe.


----------



## someguy (Apr 10, 2008)

do you have any algea problems with your res exposed like that?


----------



## snuggles (Apr 10, 2008)

Nice jungle!!! Can I go on safari sometime?


----------



## lyfr (Apr 11, 2008)

*"do you have any algea problems with your res exposed like "that? *     that was a pic from a couple grows ago. iwasflooding out rock wool getting it ready and that batch got thrown right out. i do always keep it covered during grows.  good lookin out! thanks for stoppin


----------



## snuggles (Apr 11, 2008)

My res is not covered and I'm fine. lots of flow/movement and air bubbles....Not what I would recommend though, I'm just lazy LOL.


----------



## brushybill (Apr 11, 2008)

great pics lyfr, and thanks for the link, your set up is very similar to the method i am planning, one question - with your 3 floods, do you water them with the lights on and let them rest in dark time?


----------



## allgrownup (Apr 12, 2008)

i hav never tried but i saw a grow room the other day at a friends and he had some product in brown bottle? to stop them from growing vertically.  his plants were very short but he uses different system from me so ????

also,  make sure you get enuf air circulation around/through the plants or you risk bug infestation.  de ja vu


also you should cover that resivior and might i add i am very happy with hygrozyme in res.

keep it green


----------



## lyfr (Apr 12, 2008)

lyfr said:
			
		

> *"do you have any algea problems with your res exposed like "that? *that was a pic from a couple grows ago. iwasflooding out rock wool getting it ready and that batch got thrown right out. i do always keep it covered during grows. good lookin out! thanks for stoppin


i love hygrozyme! got one fan blowin between light, got another blowin at base of stems, got another exhaust fan with a can on it...thanks for the heads up!  Updatin pics in a minute


----------



## lyfr (Apr 12, 2008)

View attachment 55554


View attachment 55555


View attachment 55556
 i think their doin their thing. i hope the sailin is smooth from here on out! thanks for lookin/helpin


----------



## Zepplin (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi Lyfr,

Nice looking grow.  Buds are starting to look nice and frosty.  I know what you mean about strech.  I flipped mine when they were about 2ft and had a couple which added another 3 feet to the height.  I've been having to use my wrench set to  bend and weigh down the tops of the  plants to keep them from hitting the lites.

Zepplin


----------



## lyfr (Apr 19, 2008)

wrench set...thats great zepplin,whatever works right? thanks for the good report,and for stoppin by...come back real soon now ya'hear


----------



## lyfr (Apr 20, 2008)

View attachment 56623


View attachment 56624


View attachment 56625


----------



## lyfr (Apr 20, 2008)

:woohoo: View attachment 56626


View attachment 56627


View attachment 56628


----------



## smokybear (Apr 20, 2008)

Looking very nice my friend. Great work. I betcha cant wait to pack a bowl of that right? Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## lyfr (Apr 20, 2008)

affirmative Smokey:bong1: thanks


----------



## smokybear (Apr 20, 2008)

To bad it wasn't ready for today! Happy 420 my friend. Take care and be safe.


----------



## lyfr (Apr 20, 2008)

aahhh yes, happy 420 to all , and to all a good light...rrr somethin like that!


----------



## doctorvapor (Apr 23, 2008)

lyfr said:
			
		

> :woohoo: View attachment 56626
> 
> 
> View attachment 56627
> ...


looks great!!!!


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Apr 23, 2008)

Man, that is one randy bunch of ladies strutting their stuff!  Sorry girls, no boys allowed


----------



## Melissa (Apr 24, 2008)

:holysheep: them girls have grown into beautiful maturing ladies ,,,your one lucky man or women come harvest eace:


----------



## lyfr (Apr 24, 2008)

yup, i believe im one of those. thanks very much.  im gonna update soon as i can get off my behind!


----------



## smokybear (Apr 24, 2008)

We are eagerly awaiting a pic update my friend. Astound us!! Take care and be safe. Lol.


----------



## lyfr (Apr 26, 2008)

View attachment 57336


View attachment 57337


View attachment 57338
here's a few...comments?


----------



## lyfr (Apr 26, 2008)

View attachment 57339


View attachment 57340


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 26, 2008)

Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 26, 2008)

nice waxy leaves and ridges, i can tell you have been keeping that hps low... niice 

the more lumens the denser the nuggs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hachiroku (May 2, 2008)

haha sorry for the question a couple pages back. i guess i totallymissed the picture that had the saw horses in it! how many plants do you have in that 2x4 tray? do you feel that that may have been too many or is it working out?


----------



## lyfr (May 3, 2008)

this time maybe too many (15)for the strain...which i am clueless of. ive done as many as 24 grandaddy purp clones with no problem.  i just flower at about 4-6 inches tall and get 12-18 inch colas that start at rockwool.  i think next time im gonna try 18 of some kind of pure indo...they seem to do best.


----------



## smokybear (May 4, 2008)

Ladies look great my friend. Nice work. They are going to be some dense nugs. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## lyfr (May 5, 2008)

View attachment 58397


View attachment 58398


View attachment 58399


View attachment 58400
  ok folks, heres the dilly. benn runnin 1000ppm since my plants advised me to do so(gotta pay attention to da girls!).  And they thanked me with fresh new whitehaired, clear triched calyxes, shootin out of the 6wk, already maturing buds .  1st pic-new bud growing out of cloudy triched bud.  2nd pic-reg 58day bud  3rd pic-closer shot of new growth on pic one  4th pic-overview of freak buds 50% and reg buds...all clones same strain i now have named "freakin purple".  so ladies, gentleman, and others,  i guess the thing to do is wait till original growth trichs are fully amber and hopefully by then the freakbud trichs will be cloudy...suggestions, my head hurts after that...ill be back:stoned: :bong2:


----------



## lyfr (May 5, 2008)

gee, i just remembered i did a FIM style toppin on a few of the higher tops right _before_ flower and they split into like4-6 branches/tops.  could this have permantly altered growth pattern and caused buds to split towards end of flower as i caused top to split toward end of veg? i got the iso oil to help me come up with that one!  goes to show that guessin and hopin are my two main grow stratagies. at least MP eliminated most of the guessin!


----------



## smokybear (May 5, 2008)

Lol. The ladies look great. Going to be some sticky-icky buds. Nice work. Keep us posted my friend. Take care and be safe.


----------



## littlenode (May 5, 2008)

looks very nice, lyfr...me no speaky hydro so well, being a dirt bagger, but I can appreciate nice looking buds...well done

Smoke on...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 6, 2008)

*The jungle is looking great. :aok: Looks like it's gonna be a nice harvest when the ladies come down. :hubba:  Great job mang.  *


----------



## Killertea08 (May 8, 2008)

Hell yeah man nice grow op thats the way to do it.  I should try hydro one day I think.


----------



## lyfr (May 8, 2008)

update;  started final flush on 5-6.   I still put a teaspoon of florolicious+, and about 3-4 teaspoons kool bloom, and 50 ml hygrozyme for a woppin 140ppm's(80-100ppm's is from tap).  I know the rule but i just cant bring myself to starve them completely.  I also changed lite schedule to 10-on, 14-off to help the ladies know summers almost over.:hubba: in a few days i'll change it to 8-on, 16-off  then down to 6-on 18-off for the last couple days before 24hrs of dark...then its playtime.  most of this grow ive been thinkin i cant wait to grow a known strain again...but now im already missin these ladies.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (May 8, 2008)

Wow wow wow beautiful!!!


----------



## lorenzo (May 8, 2008)

This really looks more like Ocean Of Green.:clap:  Keep it up.:headbang:


----------



## lyfr (May 12, 2008)

View attachment 58975


View attachment 58976


View attachment 58977
:watchplant: heres a few pics while i try to be patient,,.i call the one in the last pic frankenbud, as in big and weird


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 12, 2008)

Wow lyfr 
That frankenbud looks huge, how long is it?
Great grow, well done.


----------



## lyfr (May 12, 2008)

i think its about 8in from top to first visible stem. i thought it was almost done then it started shootin calyxes out of the top and sides of the cola. under all those white hairs and cloudy trichs are 80-90% orange hairs and amber/cloudy trichs...trip.  i should be choppin soon and ill try to get better pics up(with size reference) tonight. thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Tater (May 12, 2008)

hah that mylar in the background makes for a trippy picture man.  Nice buds I hope mine turn out that dank.


----------



## hachiroku (May 13, 2008)

Amazing. WHERE ARE THE PICS?! Did you chop it? dude, im stoked to see what you pull in with this harvest! you gotta weight it for us, wet and dry!!!


----------



## smokybear (May 13, 2008)

Ladies are looking mighty tasty. Great work. I can't wait to see some harvest pics. Keep us posted my friend. Take care and be safe.


----------



## lyfr (May 13, 2008)

View attachment 59120


View attachment 59121


View attachment 59122


View attachment 59123

couple more coming! smells like a room full of fruit loops with a baby skunk buried somewhere inside just waiting to eat his way out during the cure!


----------



## lyfr (May 13, 2008)

View attachment 59128


View attachment 59129


View attachment 59130


View attachment 59131


View attachment 59132

no water today(the last day they will see...alive!)...then about 30 hours in the dark,maybe a little less,  _then its showtime_.:woohoo: :headbang: :clap: :dancing: :headbang2: :banana:


----------



## smokybear (May 13, 2008)

Have some rep. Great pics! Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## ZTEC (May 13, 2008)

Nice lookin ladies!


----------



## lyfr (May 15, 2008)

:woohoo: View attachment 59412


View attachment 59413


View attachment 59414


View attachment 59415


----------



## lyfr (May 15, 2008)

:holysheep: View attachment 59419


----------



## ugmjfarmer (May 15, 2008)

Nice! I really like what you've done with the place. Make sure you smoke a fat one with the decorator.


----------



## smokybear (May 16, 2008)

Beautiful harvest my friend. Congratulations! Going to be some very fine bud. Definitely be waiting on a final weigh-in and a smoke report here in the near future. Keep us posted. Great work! Take care and be safe.


----------



## hachiroku (May 16, 2008)

WOWOWOWOWOWOWOW!!!! Hahahaha thats awesome. Thanks dude for keeping us posted! Wow. Im really at a loss for words.. IM VERY HAPPY FOR YOU! Lol, i only hope mine will turn out as good as that. looks like you pulled out a pretty respectable yield too? Im excited to see that! And the smoke report! You sneak a bowl yet?! hahaha


----------



## lyfr (May 16, 2008)

hachiroku said:
			
		

> WOWOWOWOWOWOWOW!!!! Hahahaha thats awesome. Thanks dude for keeping us posted! Wow. Im really at a loss for words.. IM VERY HAPPY FOR YOU! Lol, i only hope mine will turn out as good as that. looks like you pulled out a pretty respectable yield too? Im excited to see that! And the smoke report! You sneak a bowl yet?! hahaha


 thankshachiroku...my best yeild in this tray was my last grow, almost 8oz.  sneak a bowl?... i cut of one of the lower branches that was _in my way_  last week, fired one up this mornin but all i can say is "it worked"...full smoke report after first week of cure+1week hangin.  thanks to all whachin, its been a blast. ill also give weight at this time.


----------



## Cali*Style (May 16, 2008)

AWESOME....... Nice job.:hubba:


----------



## lyfr (May 19, 2008)

final yield...just over 9 oz not counting undesirables(trim,lower air buds,fans go to compost).  now...where did i put my _iso-kit:hubba:   _oh, that was dry,cure started


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (May 19, 2008)

wow! so nice to see!

congrats are in order!!!


----------



## IRISH (May 20, 2008)

nice run man, how much did franken-bud weigh?


----------



## ms_1 (May 21, 2008)

Can't wait for the full smoke report.  Of course, that won't help me because it's an unknown strain.  Good job!

Man, it almost make me want to start doing hydro.


----------



## smokybear (May 21, 2008)

A very nice harvest my friend. Now to just make all the leaf into hash and this one will be complete. Congratulations on the grow. Fantastic work and a fantastic reward. Nice work my friend. Take care and be safe.


----------



## lyfr (May 21, 2008)

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> nice run man, how much did franken-bud weigh?


  i just cut the top of it off(about 6in)  and it was 7.2,  this stuff is a lot lighter than the last grow...7oz last grow in 12 jars,  9oz this time in 20 jars plus a 1gal canister.


----------



## lyfr (May 28, 2008)

well, smokes very nice...easy on the lungs.  tastes like skunky fruit, nice flavor.  i guess i would give it about a 9...problem is i aint goin for 9's know what i mean?  next show starts soon...18 grape apes.  hopin they will deliver the knockout punch i so enjoy. i have to say this is very good daytime smoke as you can still get lots done..._i'd rather be locked on the couch:hubba: _


----------

